# Pictures by Lauren



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

http://groups.msn.com/dcMidTex/lovebugl ... lbumlist=2

This link is the the pictures lauren has posted


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Those are some neat pictures. I like the one with the orange kitten and his big eyes. It's cute.


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice pictures...Most of these I have never seen. What about your blinkie sigs?


----------

